# Which MBTI Type Do You Want to Be?



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

ENTJ so I could rule the world and boss everyone around and tell everyone they are fired.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Aladdin Sane said:


> ENTJ so I could rule the world and boss everyone around and tell everyone they are fired.


In terms of being able to devise effective strategy, being an INTJ is much preferred to being an ENTJ. The only benefit to switching the I for an E is, extroverts tend to make it to more public positions, which is stressful and opens you up to public scrutiny. It's better to work in the background and let the more blustery people in your cadre take the fall if something should go wrong.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

INFJ because they seem to be more adept socially. I would never give up my intuition but I would be happy to give up all my drawbacks like talking to much, being messy, and reading people the wrong way. Plus I wouldn't feel like I'm going to burst if I don't share an idea I get.

Don't get me wrong, being an ENFP can be awesome but it's absolutely exhausting. It is so difficult to be this type and I'm really bad at blending in. INFJs, from my experience, seem to be better at that.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

im ok to be infj but
I think I would like to be estp for a little while... I wanna feel popular and out in the world..


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

INFJ. I want to be a special snowflake.


----------



## INTJake (Oct 1, 2015)

Stay the same (INTJ)

If i was FORCED to change to another type, it would be another xNTx type.

i would be devastated to lose my N or T, if my I or J flipped i wouldn't care much.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I like being INTJ but if I had to be another type I'd probably choose ISFP or ENFP.


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

ISTP I'd like to not give a shit about having a social life.
It takes to much time and effort dealing with humans


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

I love being an ENFP, but I often think about being an ISFJ. Or an ESFP. I like being iNtuitive but it can get frustrating when I can't stop myself from daydreaming --- Ugh, I'm sorry for how pretentious that sounded but it's the truth :laughing:


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm cool with my type.

If I had to change, I would choose ENTP. Ne is a function I'd like to improve. Also, some of the ones I've met have a great sense of humor and they seem generally quite charismatic for some reason.


----------



## CrazyOldMick (Nov 29, 2016)

If I had to be another type, probably ESTP. I admire Se types ability to be spontaneous and decisive.


----------



## Johnnyoh (Jan 18, 2017)

I wouldn't mind being an ENTP but being I love being an ENFP. I can connect with people on more of a emotional level, people tend to open up to me more and being very weird.


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

Hm, poll is closed, I can't vote. I honestly just want to be _my_ type. To have a solid understanding of my strengths and weaknesses so I can craft myself to be the best possible version of who I can be. Certainly I admire the traits of other types and the different skills they bring to the table but I don't entertain these kind of what if's much.


----------



## kirsten.j (Jul 12, 2016)

I would love to be ISFP. I love how they take themselves so lightly and are so aware of their emotions in real time, without getting angsty. They have so many cool talents... And they are so lovable and sweet. Honestly they seem like the perfect person to me.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

I would be interested in being ENTJ , but it is just not a thing that will happen. lol. XD


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

ISFJ, INFP or ENTP. Nothing else.


----------

